# ROLL CALL



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i know most of us have our location in our info, or have posted it somewhere prior, but i think it would be great fore everyone to post where they are located, (im having such issues finding CT chihuahuas and am trying to set up a meet up lol)
So if you feel comofrtable (no adresses, and keep it as general as you want) post where you live. and who you belong to (we also have new members so this will help them put chis in locations lol..
then perhaps this post could be stickied somewhere so everyone can reference back to it when they want to do meetups...

im in a small town called bethel in connecticut, just over the NY state line.
Owned by: Vixie and Dodger!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Middle of nowhere.... J/K! I live in Cuba, Illinois. It is located in the west central part of the state. Peoria would be the largest city near me. 

I moved here from Sacramento, California approximately 5 years ago. 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am in Maryland 

and owned my Demi (Chi) Daphne (poodle) and Delany (Boxer)


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

I am in NW Oregon


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I am in Walterboro, SC a tiny town. The closest big city is Charleston or Savannah. I moved here from East Peoria, Illinois two years ago but am moving back to IL this year. 

I am chi-mommy to Deedlit and Cosette.


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm in Fort Lauderdale, and I'm the mommy of Sophie and Roxy!


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

I live in Charleston, West Virginia(the capital). I am sure there are no meets here at all. I have always wanted to live in Florida somewhere.


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

I live in Vancouver, BC, Canada
mommy to Bambi


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

In London, UK. Currently _still_ in Wandsworth (South-West London), but will soon be in Belsize Park (North-West London) in 4 days and 14 hours!!!

Tina


----------



## FJW (Sep 14, 2004)

We live in Casper, Wyoming.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

We live near Peoria, IL


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

My girls and I live in Maryland near Annapolis.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

We live in extreme southern Alabama...home of the hurricane


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I am in Idaho near boise. No body lives here cuz it is the boonies :wave: 
Junie is my baby girl!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

> My girls and I live in Maryland near Annapolis.



:wave: were neighbors.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I live in Knoxville, TN. (I know there's no one from anywhere around me  ) 

Mommy to Diesel & Guinness


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

keep it comming everyone this is great, its amazing to see how wide spread we all are...
im the same, ive yet to even se a chihuhaua in connecticut other than my two lol.


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

I am in sunny southern California, Small town called Yucaipa. It's a beautiful little town set next to the mountains and we are about 45 minutes from Palm Springs.
I am owned by Smidgen & Chassis


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I live in Northern Illinois!! (Until college in the fall!)


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I live in Orlando, Florida :wave:


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

We live in Calgary, Alberta Canada!


----------



## sweetestlove (Mar 10, 2006)

Ollie, LoLa & I live in Grand Rapids, MI!


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi
I live in the UK, Near Portsmouth in Hampshire
Poppys Mum


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

:wave: i live in Tampa, FL! i am owned by my boy Rocky! 

i think there is a thread with a frappr map. its pretty cool, heres the link

http://www.frappr.com/chihuahuapeople

:wave:


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

We live in Lincolnton... just outside of Charlotte NC


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Southeastern Iowa. We're originally from Grass Valley, California up in the beautiful foothills of the Sierra's


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

We live in central Texas in a city called Killeen. We are about an hour north of Austin.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I live in the small town of Boerne, just outside San Antonio Texas (there are tons of chis in San Antonio!). I'm actually 8 miles north of Boerne... I really live in the country. 

Foxy, I used to live "just across the reservoir" from Bethel..in Weston. And I never saw a chihuahua there either. Mostly beautiful BIG dogs (we had a German Shepherd).


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm in Illinois..between Peoria and Bloomington  That's the best way I can describe it lol. Most people don't even know where my town is lol.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yup i was at work the other day and a woman asked about my dogs (i was tlaking to another lady about them lol) and she said she had a 6lb poodle who passed away reacently but even she said CT is very small dog unfriendly...


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I was born an raised in a small town called Mesquite,Texas, I moved an got married in B.C. Canada, just outside of Vancouver, been here for 2 an 1/2 yrs now. Will get a chi when we move out of my n-laws. they have 3 wolf breeds that arent friendly with other dogs so I gotta wait a bit, but my hubby said we will definately have a chi.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I was amazed to see how many of us live in Illinois. Right around Peoria no less! Maybe they should change the state animal from a whitetail deer to a a chi! LOL!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I live in a town called Swannanoa in the western part of NC. I am mommy to my 2 boys Hershey & Jackson.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I live in Phoenix, AZ moved here 5 years ago when hubby retired. Orginially from the Quad Cities in IL, then to Gladstone, IL 1 hr. south of there. All you gals in the Peoria area, do any of you live next door to Kathie and Tom, my granddaughters other grandparents. They live just out of Peoria and next door to someone that has chi's. Just wondering how small the world may be. :wink: :wave:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

We're in the Far East Bay (San Francisco Bay Area)....California of course.


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

We are in Blaine Minnesota 20 miles north of the Minneapolis but, will be moving soon to North Branch 20 miles north of Blaine. Mom to Rio and Reko and in May Rayah.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

I live in southern alberta canada


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Max and I are in the San Francisco bay area ... in Benicia, about 50 min from SF. :wave:


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I am in Saginaw Michigan. Owned by Lola,Bo,Chia,Lily,Ella,Poopa,Zoe,Java.


----------



## CICENIA (Mar 22, 2006)

Pee Wee and I are in northern New Jersey!!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

I live in waldorf, MD and have for almost all my life... Chizilla is Origionally from Louisiana via Oklahoma


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

We live in Jones Oklahoma


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

i'm in south florida (broward county) Originally from NY (queens village)

Peenutt needs her sweater on when it hits below 70'....how do all those northern - cold weather chi's take it??? snow-boots?

Therese


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Miami, Florida

But JoJo and I frequent central Florida due to my home town of Titusville, Florida! :wave: :wave:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im in a small town about 2-3 hours from Orlando, Florida 
My babies are Tader & Chili


----------



## joeyvinny (Mar 30, 2006)

I live in southeastern British Columbia with Joey, Vinny, and Curtis (my kitty) :wave:


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

We live in San Jose, CA ....South of San Francisco

My babies are Julie and Little Daisy...... 2 malteses and a mutt


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

Lucy and I live in Burnaby which is a suburb of Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

We're (being Tito, Marley, my fiancee Mike and myself -Kristi-) in Statesboro, GA.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Nine said:


> I was amazed to see how many of us live in Illinois. Right around Peoria no less! Maybe they should change the state animal from a whitetail deer to a a chi! LOL!


That would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## sweetchi (Jan 1, 2006)

Soon to be Abby's mom (May 3rd), we live in the beautiful Sierra foothills of Northern California.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I live in Rochester, MI with my boyfriend. We'll be proud parents to a little boy named Yoshi on May 1st.


----------



## Kalrik (Apr 29, 2005)

I live in Inkster, Michigan. It's a tiny tiny city south east of detroit only a few miles. I am mom to Mags.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi and I are in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada ^_^


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm in Hyattsville , Maryland


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Tamara and I are from Montreal, province of Quebec, Canada


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

Prince and I live in a suburb just outside of Pittsburgh. :wave:


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Washington, DC & Fort Lauderdale, Florida


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Jetset and I live in Grand Rapids, MI.


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

Gidget and us live 20 mins outside of Birmingham, AL.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I live in Jupiter Florida....3 hurricanes thus far in this exact spot...LOL
I live 10 minutes from the beach...(would like to move though, too many snot nose rich people...lol)
But I shouldn't complain  

Owned by Gizmo of course :wink:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I live in Tulsa, OK. I am owned by Chico and Nikolai.


----------



## Renee xO (Mar 29, 2006)

Happi and I live in Boston, MA


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Me and Lola live in Houston, TX


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

I (Shirley) live in Carrollton, GA with my buddy Harley. Hi to Kristi in Statesboro.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am in Marion, NC and the largest city nearest me would be either Asheville, NC or Hickory, NC I have yet to find any chi groups in my area?


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sami and I are in Chapel Hill, NC studying medicine. when we are on break (like this summer) we are in Washington, DC


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

ngtah00 said:


> Sami and I are in Chapel Hill, NC studying medicine. when we are on break (like this summer) we are in Washington, DC


Next time you're in the area let me know. Maybe we can organize a little meet with Sami and the other Chis around this area


----------



## cherandbuster (Apr 25, 2006)

Renee xO said:


> Happi and I live in Boston, MA



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Renee, my name is Cher and I live about 40 minutes southeast of Boston with my BIG BOY Buster!

I'm wondering how close we live . . .

Are you a Red Sox fan like me?


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

SunnyFLMum said:


> I live in Jupiter Florida....3 hurricanes thus far in this exact spot...LOL


Demi and I live in Port St Lucie Florida. about 45min north of WPB. trust me I know how you feel with the hurricanes. I got married in October and a week later ,exactly, Wilma hit. is there anyone in my area?? pm me, maybe we can get together!!!!! :wave:


----------

